# Our favourite LGA 1366 board!



## <<Onafets>> (May 13, 2009)

Vote for your fave!

NOTE: NOT CONFIDENTIAL: CLASSIFIED

My bad...


----------



## enaher (May 13, 2009)

*no bloodrage?*

well i vote bloodrage on looks damn sexy, never owned a x58 so performance wise dont know


----------



## btarunr (May 13, 2009)

Neither, it's ASUS P6T. Mine is almost on its way. 

P6T is a rockstar when it comes for value for money.


----------



## kylzer (May 13, 2009)

I went for ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution 

for folding and the like.


----------



## nascasho (May 13, 2009)

enaher said:


> well i vote bloodrage on looks damn sexy, never owned a x58 so performance wise dont know




Omg soooo true. I would get that board no matter the performance.

Hell, that board makes me wanna go i7 sometimes and turn my Antec 1200 red.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 13, 2009)

you put best chose between this mobos the Gigabyte GA-EX58-EXTREME , my vote go for it and anyone see this mobo closely will vote for it too


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 13, 2009)

I voted asus p6t deluxe,wish i could afford one though


----------



## mastrdrver (May 16, 2009)

I vote P6T6 cause I got one.

Who needs old tech you don't use like PCI, IDE, and Floppy when you can have newer tech you'll never use like SAS, 6x PCI-e slots, and eSATA raid?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 16, 2009)

Agree with btar - include the P6T then maybe we'll talk


----------



## mlee49 (May 16, 2009)

Evga X58 Classified 


Hands down


----------



## fire2havoc (May 16, 2009)

Where's the Gigabyte EX58-UD5?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 16, 2009)

Rampage II Extreme is the best from my experiences. Had a DFI and EVGA that just didn't want to work.


----------



## freaksavior (May 16, 2009)

tigger said:


> I voted asus p6t deluxe,wish i could afford one though



its a piece of shit. 

Horrible bios and crashed constantly. unless the fixed it never ever ever ever ever EVER buy that board.

The ecs fit has it pretty damn good so far. i vote DFI UT X58. kick ass board. no issues so far


----------



## LittleLizard (May 16, 2009)

why not DFI ones?


----------



## Binge (May 16, 2009)

To the OP, you forgot several awesome boards.

DFI x58 T3eH8, ASUS Gene, Gigabyte UD4P, Gigabyte UD5P, Foxconn Bloodrage, ECS Black Edition, and lastly it's called the x58 EVGA classified.

::EDIT:: can we vote for "Most of the time manufacturing errors change opinions of motherboards so quality control experiences make ALL opinions invalid?"


----------



## kid41212003 (May 16, 2009)

I only have the GIGA 58 Extreme, so I can only vote for it .
Zero problems so far.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

ecs x58b-a

and 

asus p6t7 supercomputer 

are my favorite.

*you guys need to speak from experience, NOT what you read.*


----------



## mlee49 (May 16, 2009)

I voted for the Classified since my x58 is solid and I know how well it preforms.  The Classified runs two 8-Pin CPU connectors to help stabilize your overclock.  Any Gigabyte/Asus/DFI that do this?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

no but its not needed. 

how you think the 965's hit 5.6ghz?

...on boards with only one 8pin power connector.

GB uses "ultra durable 2oz copper" on their mobos. they dont need the extra power connector.

DFI UT has the same digital VRMs as the classy and it only uses 1 8pin. it also has some world records IIRC


----------



## human_error (May 16, 2009)

I'll vote P6T deluxe v1 as it's what i've got and is the best mobo i've ever had - it's got it all. 

...Don't tell my pc this but i would _kill_ to have the bloodrage...it's so damn beautiful.... *stares wistfully into the distance whilst letting out a long sigh*


----------



## mlee49 (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Fit, so what board does hold the i7 world overclock?  So far I found a ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution at 5.6GHz, is that the current holder?


----------



## PaulieG (May 16, 2009)

I've had the DFI, Biostar, Asus Gene, Blood Rage and now the Giga UD5 (not tested). The Biostar was nice, but had memory issues. The DFI has the best bios, period, though my first one was DOA. The Blood Rage is beautiful, but I found it's max BCLK is lower than the rest of the boards I've had. The Asus R2E Gene is a great board. Very stable and a very clean bios. I wish I didn't sell it. The Giga is a tank. Thickest PCB I've ever seen, and just screams quality. I haven't tested it yet though, since I'm waiting on a new DO. So, I reserve my vote. I will say that the Gene is the best that I've tested so far.


----------



## LittleLizard (May 16, 2009)

my vote goes for, altough is not there, the DFI UT. IMO hands down, the best except for the stupid place of the usb headers and the even more stupid need of a floppy connector for multi gpu setups.


----------



## craigo (May 16, 2009)

Intel DX58SO


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

honestly i could probably pick appart every single x58 mobo and tell you the pros and cons.

i havent laid hands on all of them YET so i cannot do that and feel like im telling you all the facts.

i do think alot of you speak and vote from either 1. looks(board looks cool) or 2. you own it(and havent tried anything else)

the few of us that have had more than one.... and different ones at that... can speak of a broader range of hands on experience.

right now i would only consider paulieg, systemviper, and myself as those people.... but i may be forgetting someone.

my honest opinion... 

its more about your OCing knowledge than the board, however, the features of each will appeal to different kinds of people. 

that being said, MOST people will choose a mobo by 1. appearance 2. price and 3. features... IN THAT ORDER. it has little to do with actual performance anymore.

RANT: off


----------



## mep916 (May 16, 2009)

Bloodrage. Only X58 board I've owned and I'm very happy with it. Had it since it was first released.


----------



## mlee49 (May 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> that being said, MOST people will choose a mobo by 1. appearance 2. price and 3. features... IN THAT ORDER. it has little to do with actual performance anymore.



Thats how my wife would buy a computer. I look at reviews, benchmarks, accessibility/upgrade options, and price.  If I was an eye candy guy I would go with the Asus WS Revolution, 6 PCI-E slots is enough epeen for me.  Personally I love my Evga board cause it clocks well, bios supports everything I want/need, and they have excellent overclocking utilities for both cpu's and gpu's.

I would say that from everything I have read about the x58 boards, if I had the chance to buy again I would strongly consider the Asus Gene.  It packs alot of power for the price point.


----------



## mep916 (May 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i do think alot of you speak and vote from either 1. looks(board looks cool) or 2. you own it(and havent tried anything else)



That would be me and I don't really see anything wrong with that. If I say I like a board, that's not product recommendation, and I can tell you that this board, in my hands, hasn't seen its fullest potential. Some of us just appreciate a good looking, solid performing piece of hardware and don't need to flip what we own every couple weeks and get something new. Not all of us are junkies, in other words... not that there's anything wrong with that either.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

all im saying is it is impossible to know if something is your favorite or the best if you have only tried 1.

you cant buy a bag of suckers from the store and eat a cherry one then tell everyone that cherry is the best if you havent tried all the flavors in the bag. 

that make any sense?


----------



## sLowEnd (May 16, 2009)

Asrock supercomputer!

xD


----------



## mep916 (May 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> that make any sense?



yeah i hear ya.


----------



## PaulieG (May 16, 2009)

mep916 said:


> That would be me and I don't really see anything wrong with that. If I say I like a board, that's not product recommendation, and I can tell you that this board, in my hands, hasn't seen its fullest potential. Some of us just appreciate a good looking, solid performing piece of hardware and don't need to flip what we own every couple weeks and get something new. Not all of us are junkies, in other words... not that there's anything wrong with that either.



As I mentioned, the Blood Rage is the best looking board, hands down. Unfortunately, it's not the best performing board. It has a low max BCLK, and the board has some difficulty recovering from a bad OC, unlike the Biostar and Asus boards. There is danger in buying for looks, because sometimes they are very deceiving and often do not equate to performance.


----------



## LittleLizard (May 16, 2009)

sLowEnd said:


> Asrock supercomputer!
> 
> xD



isnt that bad, it has a feature that will automatically oc to 4GHZ


----------



## Hap (May 18, 2009)

whats ya take on the Intel BOXDX48BT2, X48 775


----------



## ShadowFold (May 18, 2009)

Hap said:


> whats ya take on the Intel BOXDX48BT2, X48 775



Foxconn built, no thanks. Like I said before, Rampage II is the shit. My dads came with so much cool stuff and it overclocks like a beast!


----------



## DrPepper (May 18, 2009)

You missed out the DFI x58 board.


----------



## Hap (May 18, 2009)

Foxconn built???, could ya share a link about this, thanks


----------



## ShadowFold (May 18, 2009)

Foxconn makes Intel's branded boards


----------



## DrPepper (May 18, 2009)

Theres a source for foxconn making p45 and g45 there should be more floating around. 
http://www.driverheaven.net/news/151720-foxconn-oem-maker-own-brand-intel-p45-g45-motherboards.html


----------



## Hap (May 18, 2009)

ok thanks,
How about SuperMicro MB


----------



## ShadowFold (May 18, 2009)

SuperMicro are not overclocking boards, they make server boards.


----------



## Hap (May 18, 2009)

Well, ya were doing ok, till ya stated that, but ya wrong about the over-clk thingy, to bad....


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2009)

Hap said:


> Well, ya were doing ok, till ya stated that, but ya wrong about the over-clk thingy, to bad....



Your spelling, grammar and terminology are poor.
Too bad.


----------



## Hap (May 18, 2009)

I know, and thanks


----------



## Naekuh (May 18, 2009)

Mmmm... pimp'd out Classified  (Not confidental)






Pimped out P6T...





Prefer my classified  

Theres no eVGA X58 Vanilla?


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 1, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> Mmmm... pimp'd out Classified  (Not confidental)
> http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/aigomorla/Haruhi/IMG_1384.jpg
> 
> Pimped out P6T...
> ...



So can I have the passive cooler now? 
Lolz...HEATPIPES for the northbridge...what will they think of next?

*Scares himself at the sight of a heatsink bigger than the board on the CMOS battery...*


I want that BOARD...but seriously.......................................can i have THE PASSIVE COOLER.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 1, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> Mmmm... pimp'd out Classified  (Not confidental)
> http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/aigomorla/Haruhi/IMG_1384.jpg
> 
> Pimped out P6T...
> ...



I would love to see your loops (why does that sound dirty?)...   nice block btw.  Like how the retention plate is colored to match the board. sick.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 1, 2009)

Can't say it's may favorite yet, but I ordered an Asus Z8NA-D6, There not in stock though, the store expects a few June 5th. I bought it because it's dirt cheap.

I already received my new memory and expect my coolers mounting kits to arrive tomorrow. CPU's will come together with the board.


----------



## stefanels (Jun 1, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Neither, it's ASUS P6T. Mine is almost on its way.
> 
> P6T is a rockstar when it comes for value for money.



*+1*... You are 100% right about that


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 1, 2009)

The Gigabyte EX58-UD5 really needs to be added. This is the first board ever that I haven't had to reset cmos manually, and I've owned it for two weeks. The thing always recovers from bad overclocks on it's own. The board also is supposed to have a very high max bclk, but I can't confirm this. The highest I've pushed it is 220. It is built like a tank, with 2oz of copper in the PCB. Thickest PCB I've ever seen in a MB.


----------



## Morgoth (Jun 1, 2009)

Msi X58 eclipse


----------



## trt740 (Jun 1, 2009)

really there are no bad x58 boards, but all things are relative, like features price etc.. I have owned 7 of them now and to tell the truth they were all very good boards.


----------

